# Cheap grip option for knives, machetes, axes, hawks, and other hand tools.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I picked some of this stuff up at Wally World for $3.50 clearance a few days ago. They had a ton of it. I may go back for some more. Seems like a good alternative to some of the other options out there. Of course paracord is a more practical option, but not as "sticky" as this stuff.

It's called Mega Tac. Generally used for baseball bats to give the batter better grip.

Best thing about it....MADE IN THE USA!!!

I could tell a huge difference right away in grip strength and leverage with these three items that I covered with the one package (adding some of my own electrical tape to finish it off). I covered the polypropo handles of a 1 Cold Steel GI Tanto, 1 Sog Fusion Hawk, and 1 Cold Steel All Terrain Chopper.

The difference was night and day. I will get out and do some testing in the next few weeks with the hawk and the tanto.

I leave the chopper inside most of the time. She scares the neighbors. :joyous:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hmmm. I can see it as a plus for some items. But... I think an ax or a hammer that gets used all day would be better off left alone. That stuff will wear out your hands in a high use situation IMO.

Just my 2 cents as a blue collar factory worker.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool post. I guess this means a trip to wally world.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I had that stuff on the grip of my XD 45 and my glock 19 worked well but I ended up stitching it out to normal athletic tape and it was a bit thinner. But it did work well, just add a little too much thickness.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Like the CS Tanto.... one of my favorites.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use skate board grip tape :joyous:


----------

